# Delish Seared Bonita Recipe



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

We made our first deliberate attempt to eat a Bonita/Little Tunny yesterday and I couldn't believe how well it turned out! If you know how to take care of your catch and are mildly competent on the fillet table and in the kitchen you're in for a treat!

First off, once you land the fish bonk it in the head to stun it and stab it in the brain with an iki jime spike, sharpened screwdriver or knife to prevent the fish from bruising the meat, producing stress hormones and as a bonus it's more humane too. Then cut the membrane just behind the gills, and make a slit behind the pec fin to cut the lateral line, and stand the fish on it's nose in a bucket of sea water to let it bleed out for 5 mins or so. Then bury it in ice. Those are probably the most important steps you can take.

When you get it to the cleaning table fillet it out, and cut out the bloodline leaving plenty of room on each side. Remove the skin and save the rest for bait chunks, strips or pinfish trap bait. When you get home soak the strips in milk for an hour or so. I don't think it's necessary but it can't hurt. Rinse off the milk and season as desired. I seasoned one strip with a half salt half cayenne powder mix, and used lemon pepper on the other strip. Sear on the grill at 400 for 30 seconds-1 min per side depending on how rare in the middle you like it. Slice the tuna, put it on white rice and drizzle Mr Yoshida's terriyaki sauce on it. We tried a spicy sauce of 3 parts sriracha to 1 part sesame oil which was good too. Add diced green onions and sesame seeds for pizzazz if you're feeling fancy

Our favorite combo was the cayenne salt and Yoshida's, but I'm sure anything with Yoshida's will be great. At worst it is on par with blackfins and much better than kings or spanish IMO. I know we won't be throwing any more of them back!!!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sounds good, may have to try that some day.

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yep, that's a good way to do it. i also soak the filet in brine for a day or two to get most of the blood out. it is really tasty when you smoke it and use wade's recipe for smoked fish dip.
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I prefer my bonito cut into thick chunks then put on a circle kabob, throw in some water and hopefully catch a better tasting fish


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Like most tunas, the bigger the better. Fat content and flavor can actually rival a blackfin when the right steps are taken. Glad to see more people trying them. They’re a great resource and when treated right, they can be a delicious bonus fish in the box!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Try boiling 1/2" chunks in salted water for tuna salad/sandwiches.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Try boiling 1/2" chunks in salted water for tuna salad/sandwiches.


I wonder if boiling them in crawfish boil and making salad would be something?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

DLo said:


> I wonder if boiling them in crawfish boil and making salad would be something?


let me know how this works out. sounds good.
jack


----------

